# E-SYS Error



## vibui (Oct 1, 2012)

I had previously coded my car but the dealer just flashed it and so I lost all of my coding. I've downloaded E-SYS 3.26.1 and PSdZData 54.1 Lite and installed it. I can read all of my modules except for the HU_NBT module. When I attempt to read that CAFD I get the following error:

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

HU_NBT [63] [C822720]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000DED_003_013_025 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000ded-003_013_025" not found! [C012]

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Vi
2013 535i Msport


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

In regards to these 2 CAFD Files:

CAFD_00000794_012_035_117
CAFD_00000DED_003_013_025

These two CAFD files are not part of any PSdZData release. You can inject the following replacement CAFD's into the ECU's, VO Code them, and then you can FDL Code them: 

FEM_BODY - cafd_00000794.caf.012_035_116
HU_NBT - cafd_00000ded.caf.003_013_024

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the replacement CAFD from above => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

Afterwards you will be able to FDL Code ECU.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

do you know the values to code into FRM ecu to have fog light on when turning?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vince59 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> do you know the values to code into FRM ecu to have fog light on when turning?


Not possible in F10 as far as I know as the Turning Lights are built into Head Lamp Assembly.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

shawn can you please explain the difference between THE NAMES (IDENTIFICATION?) of these following .ncd:

CAFD_0000012F_013_002_020.ncd

CAFD_0000012F_012_006_022.ncd

I mean how can I read the digits following F_xx_xxx_xxx

Are these same .ncd files?..older and newer belonging to different I-level or different data set?
Thanks for your help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

See my thread here.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=781953

I do not know of anyway though to link them to a specific I-Level.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> See my thread here.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=781953
> 
> I do not know of anyway though to link them to a specific I-Level.


I had a look at the table but still confused...

IAW the table thr FRM_03CT has a caf_id 0000106D that has nothing to do with the numbers I posted (CAFD_0000012F_013_002_020.ncd and CAFD_0000012F_012_006_022.ncd) that are what esys shows when reading FRM_03CT .ncd

I am COMPLETELY confused :dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vince59 said:


> I had a look at the table but still confused...
> 
> IAW the table thr FRM_03CT has a caf_id 0000106D that has nothing to do with the numbers I posted (CAFD_0000012F_013_002_020.ncd and CAFD_0000012F_012_006_022.ncd) that are what esys shows when reading FRM_03CT .ncd
> 
> I am COMPLETELY confused :dunno::dunno::dunno:


As I wrote there:

"_and the way I mine the data, which is very complicated, uses only the latest CAFD version, so older CAFD's would not show_"

CAFD ID 0000106D is for latest FRM_03.

Does your car have FRM_03?

Likely it has just FRM, which is CAFD ID 0000012F.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> As I wrote there:
> 
> "_and the way I mine the data, which is very complicated, uses only the latest CAFD version, so older CAFD's would not show_"
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn. I confirm my Car has FRM_03CT as reported by esys and inpa suite.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vince59 said:


> Hi Shawn. I confirm my Car has FRM_03CT as reported by esys and inpa suite.


I don't know. That's strange is all I can say.


----------



## Bob555 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi,

Have the same error code about missing files:
CAFD_00000794_012_035_117 FEM_BODY
CAFD_00000DED_003_013_025 HU_NBT

My 420DA was upgraded with a M-performance kit, strangely it changed the NBT and FEM_BODY ?
Are those new patch numbers in the new PSdZDATA 2.54.2, I use the 2.54.0 ?

If so, who has the link for those 

Thanks,

Bob
BMW 420DA 2014


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bob555 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have the same error code about missing files:
> CAFD_00000794_012_035_117 FEM_BODY
> ...


The dealer programmed your whole car when they installed MPPK, as the DME needed new programming, so all ECU's were affected.

These two CAFD are part of 54.2.

Just download them and copy to your CAFD library folder (C:\Data\psdzdata\swe\cafd):

cafd_00000794.caf.012_035_117
https://mega.co.nz/#!o0BiGboS!nJmXFhIgrRCJWTEG1ugsyMas33SIWQhIFWfEwdL8j_c

cafd_00000ded.caf.003_013_025
https://mega.co.nz/#!ks4kASgR!-xoEImre7dY6PS2O1w-nlUsMziKdEys8hmwVLy-Qsro


----------



## Bob555 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks Shawn,

If you are in Holland, I owe you a beer 


Thanks,

Bob
BMW 420DA 2014


----------



## soren bille (Nov 24, 2013)

I almost install E -sys but there are some who teases . Blank field where there should be car models up at the start of E- sewn. Can contact my car but can not move forward. Is there a congenial soul as with teamwiewer will look at it ?

Soren Danmark


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

soren bille said:


> I almost install E -sys but there are some who teases . Blank field where there should be car models up at the start of E- sewn. Can contact my car but can not move forward. Is there a congenial soul as with teamwiewer will look at it ?
> 
> Soren Danmark


I replied to your PM, but here it is again.

If the "Open Connection" window under "Target" is empty (no targets), verify the following:


That the "psdzdata" folder is installed properly (From the PSdZData_Lite or PSdZData_Full extraction, copy the "psdzdata" folder to "C:\Data\" (i.e. "C:\Data\psdzdata")

That the psdzdata chassis folders each have an empty "dist" folder. Make sure that there is an empty "dist" folder in each of the psdzdata chassis folders, and if missing, create as needed, e.g.:
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F001\F001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F010\F010_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F020\F020_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F025\F025_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F056\F056_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\I001\I001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\K001\K001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\KE01\KE01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\RR01\RR01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist

The the E-Sys "Options" => "Settings" => "Directories => Data: path" is set properly (e.g. "C:\Data")


----------



## soren bille (Nov 24, 2013)

Shawn is good, team wiewer rules



shawnsheridan said:


> I replied to your PM, but here it is again.
> 
> If the "Open Connection" window under "Target" is empty (no targets), verify the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

soren bille said:


> Shawn is good, team wiewer rules


:thumbup:


----------



## Bob555 (Dec 14, 2014)

Shawn,

I installed the 2 files, FEM_BODY is ok now but NBT is complaining about having the wrong template, 101 instead of 102.
Do you maybe have a link to the full 54.2 ?

Thanks,

Bob
BMW 420DA 2014


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bob555 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I installed the 2 files, FEM_BODY is ok now but NBT is complaining about having the wrong template, 101 instead of 102.
> Do you maybe have a link to the full 54.2 ?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## soren bille (Nov 24, 2013)

Shawn.
I have mirror with 430/431 aut dip. I bought a mirror with garage door opener and when I'm at bmw says there are defects in the mirror.
Is it just to add code 319 in Salapa Element?

319 Integrated remote control X X X X X X X X X
Only with 430/431


----------



## mcob (Feb 24, 2015)

HI, just want to share with you my findings, again it's a december 2014 F07, european version with no Navigation (I live in Spain):

Initially I could not open the HU_ENTRYNAV module. It had a green dot but refused to be read thenormal way (see first screen capture). 

I finally managed that it created a CAFD_00000DED_003_013_024 file when clicking on the relevant name in the second screen capture. i'm not sure how exactly I managed it. I think that it was relevant t

Once this done, it was possible to first edit and then code this module.

After that I managed to code almost everything I wanted:

Add torque power option pasado a aktiv WORKS
"Digital tachometer" checkbox on WORKS
Movie playback from USB port in armrest WILL CHECK
DVD in motion WILL CHECK


The most iuportant for me was to have the option in sporrt mode to apply it only to chassis and not to motor

Config sport modus HU_NBT > MACRO_FDS > popup_config aktiv

The menu now appears, but it does not let me select only chassis or only motor, it only lets a tick in the both together option


Thganks manuel, in just 5 hours with your help I almost managed everything I wanted (with a small scare at the beginning when the car put itself in stabilization program when I coded the possibility of sport + in ICM 3000 LcmKod_B_sportlenkung poner aktiv

If you can tell me how I can use the Config sport modus puopup menu, I would be grateful, since this is the only thing that is left

manuel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry, but I do not know if it is possible with HU_ENTRYNAV or not. If your car has working Sport Mode from FDS Switch, and the Config Screen in Head Unit is not working, that would be strange though.


----------



## mcob (Feb 24, 2015)

now that I am a little bit more confident with coding (I was really scared a couple of hours ago having to visit the dealer due to the froced stabilization mode, but now it's over), I will continue experimenting. If I find something relevant I will come back

thanks

manuel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok. Good luck.


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> The dealer programmed your whole car when they installed MPPK, as the DME needed new programming, so all ECU's were affected.
> 
> These two CAFD are part of 54.2.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help, these files allowed me to code the my SA 335IX!
ER


----------



## AVCI1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello my car 4.28i cabrio
Fem body error cafd ffff 255..
Please help.
I looked in the forum but I couldn't. Illustrated lecture.


----------



## AVCI1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Or How Can I restore to factory settings ?


----------



## piosa1990 (May 6, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. Good luck.


Hi, I think the same thing happens to me. I get an error and can not find the following file cafd 00001 ef6.cafd.006-031_011 if you could help me

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

piosa1990 said:


> Hi, I think the same thing happens to me. I get an error and can not find the following file cafd 00001 ef6.cafd.006-031_011 if you could help me
> 
> Thank you


Update your PSdZData. PM sent.


----------



## piosa1990 (May 6, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Update your PSdZData. PM sent.


I just downloaded it and it's not there, I searched it in the file and neither

cafd_000001ef6.caf.006_031_011

I do not know what could be happening


----------



## piosa1990 (May 6, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Update your PSdZData. PM sent.


psdzdata full??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

piosa1990 said:


> I just downloaded it and it's not there, I searched it in the file and neither
> 
> cafd_000001ef6.caf.006_031_011
> 
> I do not know what could be happening


You have an extra zero, it would be cafd_00001ef6.caf.006_031_011. If you cant find it, then inject different one, like cafd_00001ef6.caf.006_031_013 or cafd_00001ef6.caf.006_031_014, and then code it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

piosa1990 said:


> psdzdata full??


No. Full PSdZData does not have any CAFD's in it that Lite version does not.


----------



## piosa1990 (May 6, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> You have an extra zero, it would be cafd_00001ef6.caf.006_031_011. If you cant find it, then inject different one, like cafd_00001ef6.caf.006_031_013 or cafd_00001ef6.caf.006_031_014, and then code it.


How do I inject ?, I'm doing a retrofit in an e70


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

piosa1990 said:


> How do I inject ?, I'm doing a retrofit in an e70


Normally with E-Sys and Detect CAF for SWE. I have no idea what is possible with Exx.


----------



## piosa1990 (May 6, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Normally with E-Sys and Detect CAF for SWE. I have no idea what is possible with Exx.


would it be a bad idea to change the file name ??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

piosa1990 said:


> would it be a bad idea to change the file name ??


I wouldn't.


----------

